# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Проект XL-29. Совсем не авиамодель но, похоже.

## RA3DCS

Планировалось создать полноразмерный действующий макет первой кабины самолета L-29 для компьютерного авиасимулятора, но в процессе работы появилось столько отличий от  кабины серийного самолета. Будем считать, что получился прототип серийного L-29 - XL-29. 
Как это начиналось.
Размеры макета кабины ограничены с 3 по 7 шпангоут.

----------


## RA3DCS

Подставка из стальных труб 20Х20 мм. шпангоуты из 10 мм фанеры.

----------


## RA3DCS

Процесс сборки.

----------


## RA3DCS

Из подголовника от ТУ-16 и чашки сидения Ми-8 получилось, что-то немного похожее на пилотское кресло.

----------


## RA3DCS

Процесс сборки.

----------


## Nazar

Забавно :Smile: 
У меня есть много фото кабины летающего Л-29, снимал пару лет назад, так что если чаво.....

----------


## Мещеряков Алексей

В тему, хотя уже и оффтоп.
С тамбовской базы утилизации и хранения предлагают переднюю кабину Л-29, вроде как комплектную. Цена вопроса порядка 6 тысяч у.е.

----------


## RA3DCS

> есть много фото кабины летающего Л-29, снимал пару лет назад, так что если чаво.....


Спасибо, в начале проекта очень нужны были и размеры и фотографии. 
Сейчас уже собралось достаточно много материала по этому самолету. Сейчас нужна консультация летчика много летавшего на Л-29, чтобы уточнить динамику.

----------


## RA3DCS

Продолжим.

----------


## RA3DCS

Идем дальше.

----------


## RA3DCS

Примеряем кресло.

----------


## RA3DCS

Устанавливаем педали и РУС (совсем не от Л-29, но что есть).

----------


## RA3DCS

Делаем рамку козырька кабины.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ну и так далее.

----------


## RA3DCS

Дальше рамка панели приборов и сами панели.

----------


## RA3DCS

Дальше рамка панели приборов и сами панели(продолжение).

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот такая панель приборов получилась.

----------


## RA3DCS

Дальше боковые панели.

----------


## RA3DCS

Правая боковая панель и панель АЗС.

----------


## RA3DCS

Делаем нижнюю часть средней панели, так называемую «бороду».

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

А зачем такой симулятор спонадобился? Элки летают у нас, пожалуй, только в частных клубах.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А зачем такой симулятор спонадобился? Элки летают у нас, пожалуй, только в частных клубах.


Пусть летают, одно другому совсем не мешает!

----------


## RA3DCS

Механизм имитации загрузки РУС по каналу руля высоты.

----------


## RA3DCS

РУД, механизм имитации стоп крана и датчик положения.

----------


## RA3DCS

Что в итоге пока получилось.

----------


## RA3DCS

Первый пробный полет доверен самому опытному пилоту.

----------


## RA3DCS

Доработана немного дуга приборной панели, установлены сигнальные лампы.

----------


## RA3DCS

Небольшая доработка проекта, установлен родной пульт управления закрылками и сигнальными ракетами.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пришло время клепать фонарь!

----------


## Rutunda

Добрый день автор! Хочу у Вас спросить- не обладаете ли Вы данными по КК той Лки? Ищу и не могу найти ни размеров, ни проекций

----------


## OKA

> Добрый день автор! Хочу у Вас спросить- не обладаете ли Вы данными по КК той Лки? Ищу и не могу найти ни размеров, ни проекций


))

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/7...35/#post182011

----------


## RA3DCS

> Хочу у Вас спросить- не обладаете ли Вы данными по КК той Лки?


Знать бы еще что такое КК?

----------


## RA3DCS

Примерка и подгонка фонаря!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Знать бы еще что такое КК?


Может, кресло?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может, кресло?


Да нет кресло давно подогнали а фонарь изготавливался без кабины в связи с корон вирусом.

----------

